# How old do you breed bucks?



## woodleighcreek (Aug 8, 2011)

I just bred my 4 and 1/2 month old buck to my proven doe due to the fact that younger buck will be more fertal in the heat. Do you think he bred her successfully? I will breed him to my do again tonight, but I would like to know, how old do you normally breed your bucks?

ETA: he is a jersey wooly


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 8, 2011)

4 months is sexual maturity for a buck.  Well, at least for his first time he was with a doe that was experienced.  Good thought.   Hopefully you will have kits!


----------



## FarmGuru (Aug 9, 2011)

six months is a good time


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 9, 2011)

FarmGuru said:
			
		

> six months is a good time


Just curious, because I think that's a great age to start with a buck, do you consider this age because they are a little more mature?  Waiting for a mature buck at 6 months than when they are 4 months and just sexually mature?  Is that the reason?  Better results?  

Thanks


----------



## Lorelai (Aug 9, 2011)

I think this might depend on the breed, as I've heard the giant breeds don't mature until they're a tad older. But with that said, we successfully bred our Californian buck at 5 months, and our New Zealand White buck at 7 months. It might just depend on the rabbit, too. We had to put our NZW on a diet before he even became interested in doing the job, and honestly, he still doesn't seem like the best buck. Our Californian, on the other hand...


----------



## poormans_99 (Aug 24, 2011)

small breed should be between 4-5 months, medium 5-6 months and giants around 7-8 months. But is possible for younger to get job done


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 24, 2011)

poormans_99 said:
			
		

> small breed should be between 4-5 months, medium 5-6 months and giants around 7-8 months. But is possible for younger to get job done


Sounds good, but I would wait until 6-7 months with small breeds.  Gives them time to mature.  I noticed our Polish Dwarf matured a little slower than our Sable Marten.  Even though they were born at the same time, from the same mom.  I guess nature is like that.  I've seen twin humans, where one matures faster than the other.  It's all an individual clock that determines,   But any doe or buck younger than 5 months you are kind of pressing it.  Too young in my opinion.  But that's all that is, is just my opinion.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a Cali buck and I estimate him to be at least 14 weeks old so should I keep him away from my doe until he is 6 months? His boys :/  haven't dropped yet so would he be fertile before they show up? Sorry about all the questions I have forgotten so many things about rabbits in the past few years and need a refresher course.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 5, 2011)

Hickoryneck said:
			
		

> I have a Cali buck and I estimate him to be at least 14 weeks old so should I keep him away from my doe until he is 6 months? His boys :/  haven't dropped yet so would he be fertile before they show up? Sorry about all the questions I have forgotten so many things about rabbits in the past few years and need a refresher course.


If they haven't droped, he probably wont be able to breed yet.


----------



## brentr (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a NZW buck born January 2011.  He'll be getting his first date in a couple weeks.  It is only in the last 2 weeks that I've noticed that his testicles have started to descend, and that his other equipment doesn't just look like a burrito anymore, but like it should.  

No way he would have been ready at 6 mos - but that is just him (and I suspect that he may not be pure NZ; might have some large breed mixed in which would result in slower maturation as well).  Some develop slower than others.  My senior does are not easy breeders, so he's getting a doe that is a first timer as well.  Let those crazy young 'uns figure it out together!


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Oct 10, 2011)

I have New Zealands and breed my bucks at 5 months, but have bred one at 4 successfully. I usually wait until 5 or 6 months for my bucks and 4 to 5 months for my does. Smaller breeds can be bred sooner, so if you're trying at 4.5 months, you may have success. It often depends on the individual buck, as most of these figures are generalities... 

Also, you may want to palpate in 2 weeks and see what you find out! Then you're only 2 weeks in the hole and he's another 2 weeks older if it wasn't successful.


----------

